# fixing baseboard on uneven floors?



## boodog (Oct 5, 2007)

I know my floors are uneven. The contractor knows/knew my floors were uneven. The carpenter knows/knew my floors are uneven. A nice simple wood baseboard trim was installed however it only touches the floor 60% of the time. I should have pictures; on one 20' wall there is only a sliver of space where the trim meets the floor, the remaining trim looks quite even, about 1/2" off the stained cement floor. The other walls are just about the same, although consistent it looks awful. Besides the trim his other work great! 2 Questions: 1. Do I have to accept this as is and pay more money to have it finished properly? If not, what recourse do I have? 2. If so, How can I fix it? I thought about putting the really narrow trim (Shoe?) on the bottom of the existing trim, it just looks like it would be a perfect fit. Thanks for any and all help and advise!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

The easiest solution would be to ask them to install base shoe molding (Shoe base). It is flexible and can take up some of the gaps.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

The other choice would be to scribe the baseboard to the floor, and move it down to close the gap. THis would be more time-consuming, but look better, IMO. 

I wouldn't pay to have this fixed. Hopefully your contractor/finish carpenter will remedy it.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

If everyone knew the floor was not flat, then there is no reason this should be a surprise. Even to you. It was just a matter of how bad is was going to look and that wouldn't be known until after the installation. However, with all floorcoverings except carpet, you are supposed to also have a shoe molding nailed to be base for just this reason. Many contractors have stopped including shoe into the job simply to keep your costs down. 

You can choose to add it now.

Jaz


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes...Yes...Yes...shoe molding and maybe a little caulk and paint.

silly for contractor to not have included, but check your contract.. best practice..


----------



## liinspector (Nov 19, 2006)

*Shoe Moulding Yes!*

I agree with the shoe moulding! It will finish it off nicely and cover the gaps. Once caulked and painted, nobody will notice the differences.

Jamie Schaefer
NY State Licensed Home Inspector


----------

